# Bank Statements & Minister Statement



## SaySomething (25 Oct 2017)

I'm putting this post here in advance of the official statements being issued.

Apparently there's a media briefing at 4pm in advance of the Minister's public statement at 6.30pm.

I also hear that the banks decided not to release their statements in time for Leader's questions earlier.

Let's see what they have to say...


----------



## Leighlinboy (25 Oct 2017)

FG rep on primetime lastnight alluded there would be something concrete , will kbc finally play ball in any shape or form


----------



## tigger45 (25 Oct 2017)

I'm heading into the dail this evening for the ff motion. It's been delayed til 7pm, if anyone else wants to go.


----------



## LadyHB (25 Oct 2017)

From Twitter Paul Colgan (TV3) - AIB says all tracker redress and compensation to be completed by end March 2018

Bank of Ireland to commence tracker compensation from 10th November. CEO "unreservedly" apologises to customers affected


----------



## justo (25 Oct 2017)

*TheJournal.ie*‏Verified account@thejournal_ie 10m10 minutes ago
Ulster Bank says it will pay out to a third of its customers affected by the tracker mortgage scandal by the end of this year.


----------



## LadyHB (25 Oct 2017)

KBC "sincerely" apologises to tracker customers. Reckons 200-600 people to be identified.

Ulster Bank commits to refunding and compensating tracker customers by end of June 2018. Initial payment of €50k to those who lost homes.

PTSB says tracker refunds to be completed by end of year. Remaining customers moved to correct rates next Tuesday


----------



## Leighlinboy (25 Oct 2017)

Going to cost KBC 40-60 million ............490 customers identified..............another 200-600 may be impacted...expects to have identified vast majority by year end , payment and redress begins early November


----------



## LadyHB (25 Oct 2017)

Bank of Ireland says it will compensate 4,300 tracker customers by end of 2017.


----------



## PJDCol (25 Oct 2017)

*KBC*

KBC said that around 490 customers were affected, but anticipated another 200 to 600 could be.

It expects to have paid back everyone by the end of the year.

“KBC fully acknowledges the past errors that occurred in relation to Tracker Mortgages should not have happened, were wrong and we sincerely apologise for this once again,” it said.


----------



## SaySomething (25 Oct 2017)

Did anybody hear my head explode?

What questions do you want put to the Minister and The Bankers?


----------



## Bikini Widow (25 Oct 2017)

My question is what are the next steps for the cohorts that the banks ‘themselves’ deemed not impacted or out of scope?


----------



## LadyHB (25 Oct 2017)

I still think BOI are really dragging their heels. 

There's still the issue of disputed cohorts. The Central Bank seems to have identified impacted cohorts which BOI are not making much of a commitment at all to address them, other than... "in line with the requirements of the Central Bank’s Tracker Examination Framework, (we) will continue to review whether other customers should be included in the compensation process".  The battle continues.


----------



## PJDCol (25 Oct 2017)

When are people going to be told if they are by KBC - just numbers again.....


----------



## Banking17 (25 Oct 2017)

Rte Radio 1 P Kissane


----------



## Suz2015 (25 Oct 2017)

PTSB says tracker refunds to be completed by end of year. Remaining customers moved to correct rates next Tuesday

@LadyHB any mention of PTSB Customers with the rate/margin issue?


----------



## LadyHB (25 Oct 2017)

@Suz2015 Haven't seen anything yet and press release not online yet


----------



## DamC82 (25 Oct 2017)

Does anybody know who KBC deem effected?


----------



## Onceagain (25 Oct 2017)

Was anything said about staff.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Oct 2017)

I have closed this thread so that people can discuss the banks in their own threads.


----------

